# Romanian Renault R35 Tank



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

I just finished building this little tank from RPM models. Hope you enjoy the pictures!









This little gem is RPM's 1/72nd scale CZOLG LEKKI Renault R35 Light tank with 37mm gun SA18.









The kit goes together nicely and includes engine, transmission, moveable gun and more. 

It's a shame I had to glue the kit together as a solid piece.

















The rear views of the tank. Note the Romanian Cross of King Michael. 

The kit allows you to build variations from Romania, Jugoslavia, Russia, Poland, Syria, and France.










Here's a picture of the tank with one of Hat's 1/72nd scale Romanian soilders from kit 8118.

You can see how small the Renault R35 is in compairison. The tank was designed to shoot down groups of enemy soilders, not to fight tank to tank.

Hope you liked it!

See more pictures and post some of your own too at My Webpage(In the forums section.)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats a cool little kit. If you want to really fix one up, at least one company makes resin wheel/track runs to replace the totally worthless kit parts. Not sure why Mirage did the tracks this way with zero detail, as their other (and even smaller) tank kits have real track pieces. Heller makes a decent Renault in 1/35 too.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great little tank build & a shame all that detail is hidden. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------

